# EOS 7D Mark II Shipping October 30, 2014



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 17, 2014)

```
<p>According to Amazon and another local retailer, we should start seeing the Canon EOS 7D Mark II shipping on October 30, 2014. If you select overnight shipping, you should have it for Hallowe’en and that’ll be a great evening to test the ISO abilities of this new APS-C camera.</p>
<p>B&H Photo and Adorama are still showing November for availability.</p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 7D Mark II $1799: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081808-REG/canon_9128b002_eos_7d_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA7DM2.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NEWZDRG/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00NEWZDRG&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=4IHYPE3ZKJN5VL4X" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS 7D Mark II w/18-135 STM $2149: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081810-REG/canon_9128b016_eos_7d_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA7DM2K.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NEWZGCS/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00NEWZGCS&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=GYJGHJXMUCC4MZ3T" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon BG-E16 Battery Grip $319: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081811-REG/canon_9130b001_bg_e16_battery_grip_for.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICABGE16.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NI3CD1K/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00NI3CD1K&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=CAWH4AYASCQSSF2O" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon LP-E6N Battery $99: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081825-REG/canon_9486b002_lp_e6n_battery_f_7d_mark.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICALPE6N.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NI3CSIS/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00NI3CSIS&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=F5P6PSFL5TSYJSBH" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
</ul>
<p><em>thanks Doug</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 17, 2014)

Hopefully reviewers will be getting theirs and giving some detailed objective info.


----------



## JRPhotos (Oct 17, 2014)

I hope that means B&H will be shipping then.... just in time for a wedding in a darker room this November.


----------



## icassell (Oct 17, 2014)

D*** I fly to the Galapagos on Oct. 30. Maybe Adorama would see it in their hearts to ship a couple of days earlier ...


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 17, 2014)

I'll keep an eye on B&H theirs is still saying November.


----------



## seattlebirdman (Oct 17, 2014)

I would expect there is virtually no chance the any retailers are going to have inventory before B&H and Adorama. Hopefully the Oct 30th date is correct and if so I'm sure B&H and Adorama will ship then too.


----------



## Hawker_Driver (Oct 17, 2014)

Given that both Adorama and B&H are closed for the Succos Holiday they possibly haven't updated the delivery date on their websites.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Oct 17, 2014)

Seems this rumor is about as good as the one we got when the 7DII was supposed to have wifi.

Likely just a ploy to steal orders from everyone else.


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 18, 2014)

Rumor? That Amazon says October 30 delivery is fact. Truth is another story.....


----------



## candc (Oct 18, 2014)

Flash bulliten: this just in: camera Canada emailing customers "amazing canon 7dii shipping on October 30th"


----------



## Monchoon (Oct 18, 2014)

candc said:


> Flash bulliten: this just in: camera Canada emailing customers "amazing canon 7dii shipping on October 30th"



That's correct I received the email from them about 1/2 an hour ago.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 18, 2014)

Monchoon said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > Flash bulliten: this just in: camera Canada emailing customers "amazing canon 7dii shipping on October 30th"
> ...



Same here! Looking forward to a new toy


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Oct 18, 2014)

And here in the UK my local high street shop told me yesterday that I can collect on October 30th.


----------



## wyldeguy (Oct 18, 2014)

I just checked canon.com and their own online store has it shipping 10/30/2014. So I think it's pretty much confirmed.


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 18, 2014)

wyldeguy said:


> I just checked canon.com and their own online store has it shipping 10/30/2014. So I think it's pretty much confirmed.



Very nice.


----------



## zeki (Oct 18, 2014)

i m canon user but i m already boret about not cameng real review from canon.
i heva 2 speetligt canon 600rt but hit in 1 jear 2 time repair.and canon 60d in full otomatik ok but p not really working.
not respon to flash.i dint undrstend ifen iPhone make nice photo than slr.
before i heva nikon 300sd 7100d 7000d but kit lens alwhay crackdown bady cover plastic out .
why canon and nikon bekam made.home.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 18, 2014)

Hope we all get our cameras on time but if b&h has them in store Oct 30th im on the fastest train too midtown


----------



## Crapking (Oct 18, 2014)

On Oct 8 I posted that Bestbuy.com updated their shipping to Oct 30th


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 18, 2014)

Crapking said:


> On Oct 8 I posted that Bestbuy.com updated their shipping to Oct 30th


Wait...Best Buy will be carrying it also! What! Game changer since I have a Best Buy ten minutes driving distance from my house than the 45 minute Express Bus Ride to B&H. Thank You for posting this! ;D


----------



## East Wind Photography (Oct 18, 2014)

Sportsgal501 said:


> Crapking said:
> 
> 
> > On Oct 8 I posted that Bestbuy.com updated their shipping to Oct 30th
> ...



Last I checked, BB had a 15% restocking fee for all returns. I would take the 45 minute ride just to have that safety net in case it wasnt what you expected.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 18, 2014)

Crapking said:


> On Oct 8 I posted that Bestbuy.com updated their shipping to Oct 30th


DARN! If Best Buy carries it, I guess that means it is not a "pro" level camera..... I can use it at home, but not at work


----------



## Marauder (Oct 18, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Crapking said:
> 
> 
> > On Oct 8 I posted that Bestbuy.com updated their shipping to Oct 30th
> ...



LOL Very true! You'll be sued if you use it professionally! (And beaten severely by "true believers" because it's not mirrorless!!!)


----------



## wyldeguy (Oct 18, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Crapking said:
> 
> 
> > On Oct 8 I posted that Bestbuy.com updated their shipping to Oct 30th
> ...



I'm pretty sure I've seen Best Buy carrying the 6D so maybe they are trying to be pro?! Do what Scott Kelby said buy the battery grip and then other pro photographers won't notice.


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 18, 2014)

Yesterday I had a call telling me to expected it before the end of next week, hope they were right.


----------



## Jim K (Oct 18, 2014)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> Hope we all get our cameras on time but if b&h has them in store Oct 30th im on the fastest train too midtown


Don't forget the extra $150 or so for NY state, NYC and the MTA sales taxes


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 18, 2014)

Craig Burrows said:


> Yesterday I had a call telling me to expected it before the end of next week, hope they were right.


I HOPE YA RIGHT BUT FROM WHAT SELLERS DID U HEAR THAT FROM??


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 18, 2014)

Jim K said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > Hope we all get our cameras on time but if b&h has them in store Oct 30th im on the fastest train too midtown
> ...



I DONT CARE BOUT THAT I LIVE IN NYC as long as they have in store stock of the body only and or the kit package i 
i have B&H store credit too i been sitting on $200-400+ waiting too use on this camera and and for new camera bag for my cameras and tablet and notebook


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 18, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Sportsgal501 said:
> 
> 
> > Crapking said:
> ...



I know (about the restocking fee) I purchased my first DSLR Canon Rebel XS from there.
I use to work part time at Best Buy a few years ago and my manager still works there. 
That always comes in handy, I'll stop by the store next week when it's released to check out the demo if I don't get a chance at PhotoPlus Expo.


----------



## Lee Jay (Oct 19, 2014)

Don't forget the biggest ripoff there is, the WFT-E7A version 2, for only $849:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081826-REG/canon_5754b009_wft_e7a_wireless_file_transmitter.html

$849 for a wifi transmitter. Unbelievable.


----------



## Liverastic (Oct 19, 2014)

Sportsgal501 said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Sportsgal501 said:
> ...



There hasn't been a restocking fee on anything purchased at Best Buy other than special order and custom order appliances in years. Product bought through their Best Buy for Business division may have restocking fees.

As long as you return it with the box and all included accessories within 15 days, you're all good. They also price match B&H and items shipped and sold by Amazon.

Here's their policy:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/help-topics/return-exchange-policy/pcmcat260800050014.c?id=pcmcat260800050014


----------



## candyman (Oct 19, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Don't forget the biggest ripoff there is, the WFT-E7A version 2, for only $849:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081826-REG/canon_5754b009_wft_e7a_wireless_file_transmitter.html
> 
> $849 for a wifi transmitter. Unbelievable.




Yes, €849 euro in The Netherlands. Although I spent 255 euro (before 30 euro cashback) on the GP-E2 for my 5D MKIII, I would not spent this 849 euro for Wifi support. No thanks.


----------



## candc (Oct 19, 2014)

i have gotten used to having the wifi on my 6d and 70d. i really wish the 7dii had it built in but i have an idea that should work. it has 2 card slots cf and sd, you can specify what files to write to each so if you use an eye fi card and shoot raw to the cf card and small jpeg to the eye fi in the sd card slot then it should do the same thing.


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 19, 2014)

candc said:


> i have gotten used to having the wifi on my 6d and 70d. i really wish the 7dii had it built in but i have an idea that should work. it has 2 card slots cf and sd, you can specify what files to write to each so if you use an eye fi card and shoot raw to the cf card and small jpeg to the eye fi in the sd card slot then it should do the same thing.



File transfer is only one of the useful features of wifi... Although... I won't miss this feature. But there are many people who will!


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 20, 2014)

B&H JUST UPDATED THERE PRODUCT PAGE FOR 7D MARK 2 AND IT SAYS OCT 30th 
WHO GOIN TOO GIVE THEM A CALL AND OR GO VISIT THE STORE TOO SEE IF THEY HAVE IN STOCK CAMERAS?


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Oct 21, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Don't forget the biggest ripoff there is, the WFT-E7A version 2, for only $849:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081826-REG/canon_5754b009_wft_e7a_wireless_file_transmitter.html
> 
> $849 for a wifi transmitter. Unbelievable.



I've been reading the manual. If you have two 7D MarkIIs and two wifi transmitters (for $1698) you can synchronise the times on the two bodies. That's got to be worth something...


----------



## Lee Jay (Oct 21, 2014)

Steve Balcombe said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the biggest ripoff there is, the WFT-E7A version 2, for only $849:
> ...



And if you have two 7DII's and turn the GPS clock updates on, both will sync to GPS time, thus automatically syncing to each other.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Oct 21, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Steve Balcombe said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



Good point


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 25, 2014)

digitalrev and SLRhut are claiming that it's in stock now....

Get my first chance to play with one in the UK tomorrow.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 26, 2014)

canon1dxman said:


> digitalrev and SLRhut are claiming that it's in stock now....
> 
> Get my first chance to play with one in the UK tomorrow.


You know you have to report back,right?


----------



## ts636 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mine just arrived  . Time to play!


----------



## -Gamer- (Oct 29, 2014)

Adoroma still showing Nov for delivery, yet some stores here locally (CA) have them already. No Halloween shooting or weekend shooting. 

Tempted to cancel my pre-order and get it locally


----------



## Besisika (Oct 29, 2014)

ts636 said:


> Mine just arrived  . Time to play!


Have fun and let us know.


----------



## wyldeguy (Oct 29, 2014)

Just got a call saying mine is in but there is a dent in one corner of the box. Still kind of tempted to take it. Maybe get them to give me a new one when they get their next shipment. They said its in the corner the battery and charger are in not the body itself.


----------



## westr70 (Oct 30, 2014)

Amazon says I'll get it on Tuesday, Nov. 4. Ordered it on Sept. 15. I'll be waiting.


----------



## Phil L (Oct 30, 2014)

I just got an email from B&H this morning stating the camera is still out of stock as they have not yet received their supply. I pre ordered on the first day of availability.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Oct 30, 2014)

Phil L said:


> I just got an email from B&H this morning stating the camera is still out of stock as they have not yet received their supply. I pre ordered on the first day of availability.



Yes I got the same email. I think this is their weekly notification and is automated...and badly ill timed.


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 30, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > I just got an email from B&H this morning stating the camera is still out of stock as they have not yet received their supply. I pre ordered on the first day of availability.
> ...


Just ill timed enough to cause those of us who received it to wonder when ours might ship. Hopefully you have the right idea East Wind.


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Old Sarge said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Phil L said:
> ...



I got the same email. But to put it in perspective... We've waited 5 years for this... What's an extra day? My suggestion... Grab the camera you have and go make some great images.


----------



## Phil L (Oct 30, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > I just got an email from B&H this morning stating the camera is still out of stock as they have not yet received their supply. I pre ordered on the first day of availability.
> ...



I believe you are right about it being an automated message. I think they go out the 15th. and 30th. 
of the month. I just checked and I did get an update email on Oct. 15. So I suppose there is still hope. 
From what I understand though, Adorama pre orders are going out today via overnight shipping. Good for those folks who will receive one tomorrow.


----------



## Phil L (Oct 30, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> Old Sarge said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



Yup, guess I will have to got out today with my crappy five year old 7D and see if I can come back with a wildlife pic or two. :


----------



## SevenDUser (Oct 30, 2014)

Phil L said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Sarge said:
> ...



Just called B&H...Guy told me they expect inventory on 11/3. Oh well. Adorama already showing out of stock... Maybe some of them we're on that rocket that blew up in VA....


----------



## ubidubi (Oct 30, 2014)

My order at B& H (placed on 9/15) just changed to "In stock, order sent to warehouse".


----------



## treytexag (Oct 30, 2014)

*Best Buy's in Houston Have 7D Mkii in stock right now for immediate pickup*

Many Best Buy's in Houston show availability online right now. I ordered one last night on bestbuy.com, and I got an email just now for pickup. I phoned the store here and she told me she had her hands on it right now.

So I'm headed over to pick it up now. 

Trey in Houston


----------



## Jane (Oct 30, 2014)

B&H website has been changed to NEW ITEM, AVAILABLE FOR PRE-ORDER. No date specified. :-\


----------



## Jane (Oct 30, 2014)

ubidubi said:


> My order at B& H (placed on 9/15) just changed to "In stock, order sent to warehouse".



Mine too


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 30, 2014)

Jane said:


> ubidubi said:
> 
> 
> > My order at B& H (placed on 9/15) just changed to "In stock, order sent to warehouse".
> ...


As did mine.


----------



## ubidubi (Oct 30, 2014)

Old Sarge said:


> Jane said:
> 
> 
> > ubidubi said:
> ...



Order now showing "Shipped" with a UPS tracking number. UPS tracking number not active yet.


----------



## Phil L (Oct 30, 2014)

ubidubi said:


> Old Sarge said:
> 
> 
> > Jane said:
> ...



Just got the email from B&H, mine has shipped.
Expected delivery via UPS 11/3 though. No overnight for me.
If today was Wed. I would probably get it Friday. Oh well.


----------



## pacard (Oct 30, 2014)

Anyone get any word from Amazon today? I spoke to one of their reps and they were kinda vague saying they weren't able to fulfill all preorders but didn't give any estimates on when they might get more.


----------



## Aglet (Oct 30, 2014)

Just got a call from my LCS in AB Canada and my 7D2 is ready for pickup this morning, (Oct 30)
ouch, my aching VISA card!

looking fwd to testing it, shooting some lens cap tests to push in post and reporting what I find, despite being pressed for time from every direction right now.


----------



## Pakneh (Oct 30, 2014)

Mine got dropped by the guy unloading the truck. In spite of Canon's claims the camera was sired by a battle tank, the store is shipping it back and I can expect a replacement early next week.


----------



## jwhee0615 (Oct 30, 2014)

Phil L said:


> ubidubi said:
> 
> 
> > Old Sarge said:
> ...



I was just told at B&H that the cameras didn't come in and it would be next week.


----------



## InterMurph (Oct 30, 2014)

I ordered mine from B&H at 9:03a Eastern time on September 15th. I got a shipping notification from them today.


----------



## setterguy (Oct 30, 2014)

pacard said:


> Anyone get any word from Amazon today? I spoke to one of their reps and they were kinda vague saying they weren't able to fulfill all preorders but didn't give any estimates on when they might get more.


 I got an email today advising Nov. 3rd but I have been bugging them for an answer.They have been very vague in their correspondence.


----------



## pacard (Oct 30, 2014)

setterguy said:


> pacard said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone get any word from Amazon today? I spoke to one of their reps and they were kinda vague saying they weren't able to fulfill all preorders but didn't give any estimates on when they might get more.
> ...



When did you place the order from them if you don't mind my asking and was it body only or the kit?


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Try Hunt's. they shipped mine today.


----------



## treytexag (Oct 30, 2014)

pacard said:


> Anyone get any word from Amazon today? I spoke to one of their reps and they were kinda vague saying they weren't able to fulfill all preorders but didn't give any estimates on when they might get more.



After ordering from my local bestbuy.com last night and picking up the camera today, I called and cancelled my order with Adorama, Cruthfield, and my local camera store. I then logged in on Amazon and cancelled that order too.

Very interesting that I ordered a Mkii body only at bestbuy.com here in Houston at 11 pm last night, and picked it up this morning, but Adorama, Crutchfield, Amazon, and my local camera store don't have any . . . 

I really don't get that, but at this point its moot for me, since I picked it up this morning . . . .


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 30, 2014)

treytexag said:


> pacard said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone get any word from Amazon today? I spoke to one of their reps and they were kinda vague saying they weren't able to fulfill all preorders but didn't give any estimates on when they might get more.
> ...



I'm guessing that sales reps are getting a ton of calls and all have a stock answer of "next week". Those orders that can be filled will be...


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 30, 2014)

jwhee0615 said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > ubidubi said:
> ...


No e-mail from B&H yet but the order shows "Shipped" and there is a tracking number for UPS Next Day Air. Of course it is waiting for UPS pick up so that may mean Saturday or Monday delivery to my home. We'll know more later or in the morning I imagine.


----------



## Jane (Oct 30, 2014)

Old Sarge said:


> jwhee0615 said:
> 
> 
> > Phil L said:
> ...


Just received my email saying order shipped, expected to arrive 11/03. Since I did not pay for Next Day Air, Monday is to be expected but it seems Adorama gave a better deal by shipping overnight. It's going to be a long weekend!!


----------



## gapperpolice (Oct 31, 2014)

Just received my 7D Mark11 today. from Adorama. Battery charging. Good timing for tonight


----------



## SDeSelle (Oct 31, 2014)

No reply from Amazon yet. :-\


----------



## ubidubi (Oct 31, 2014)

Spare batteries (LP-E6N) now showing a "In Stock/Shipping Only" at B & H.


----------

